# Chocolate Cherry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

16 oz can of cherry pie filling
1/2 package of chocolate cake mix
1 egg
3 tblsp evaportaed milk
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Dump pie filling into lightly buttered slow cookr or crock pot on high fo 30 mins. Mix together remaining ingredients and sponn onto hot filling. Cover and cook for 2-3 hours on low and serve.


----------

